

Basic Unix-like command line tutorial - danso
http://pgbovine.net/command-line-tutorial.htm

======
danso
The OP states this:

> _Here are three 9-minute screencast videos that I recorded to introduce
> beginners to a Unix-like command-line interface. If you 're running Mac OS
> or Linux, then you can access this interface by opening your Terminal
> program. If you're running Windows, then you need to first download and
> install Cygwin._

I'm hoping to teach Unix-like CLI scripting for a class next quarter...but
will Cygwin really be close enough to OS X/Linux in capability and syntax? Or
is it just easier to have students install a virtual machine?

Frankly, I would love to just stick to OS X. Piping things into the `say`
command is a great way to demonstrate the power of lo-fi scripting (and
piping) with seemingly futuristic programs.

------
degutis
Even though this seems very simple, it looks like a great article for getting
up-to-speed if you're not already familiar with these things. For many of us,
they took a while and a lot of research and trial-and-error and word-of-mouth
before we knew the things this tutorial teaches. Thanks for posting it :)

